#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [動物] 家中的寵物日常生活照(小貓)

## 迪麗雅

家中養了不少的小寵物，年紀都已經算大了，之後我可能在會放其他我們家的小寵物生活照，
而這次的主角是小咪的日常生活照(2009年領養的)，請各位獸觀賞 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## Lin

To：迪麗雅

　　　　貓咪真的很可愛！讓我感覺很安靜、穩重、乖巧。

　　既然領養牠，就要好好照顧牠的一生。

　　而且感覺這隻貓咪很特別，好像會思考？

　　最後，感謝迪麗雅分享貓咪的日常生活照。



by Lin

----------


## 迪麗雅

> To：迪麗雅
> 
> 　　　　貓咪真的很可愛！讓我感覺很安靜、穩重、乖巧。
> 
> 　　既然領養牠，就要好好照顧牠的一生。
> 
> 　　而且感覺這隻貓咪很特別，好像會思考？
> 
> 　　最後，感謝迪麗雅分享貓咪的日常生活照。
> ...


謝謝Lin的回應，那這一隻小貓是有他人丟棄在我們家公司門口，而我們也把她領養起來，
但1個月後，他突然嘔吐、拉肚子四肢無力等狀況出現，幸好當時有搶救回來，而我在陪他這麼多年來，
他真的很聰明也很有靈性。有時他亂咬亂抓他都知道自己錯了，
但有時會有這樣的狀況通常是我們沒有空理她時他才會有這樣的活動出現，彷彿要我們跟牠玩。

----------

